# Magic Knot



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I had trouble trying to watch the video so I devised my own way with a picture. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## froggydart (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you sooo much


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you! I like the magic knot. It seems to blend in with all the yarn types I've used so far.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you  I've never tried this. I will do a sample one and see how it works.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

You are brilliant. Thanks so much. This helps greatly!

I made it into a pdf in case anyone else wants to down load it for future reference.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> You are brilliant. Thanks so much. This helps greatly!
> 
> I made it into a pdf in case anyone else wants to down load it for future reference.


Thanks Donna!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a PDF but couldn't seem to get that to download or upload as that may be. Sometimes I just work better with written notes. Actually did the file in AutoCAD then took out as PDF.



donna47304 said:


> You are brilliant. Thanks so much. This helps greatly!
> 
> I made it into a pdf in case anyone else wants to down load it for future reference.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I did the magic knot when knitting a washcloth but when I pulled it firmly to check that it wouldn't undo, it broke.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## louskou (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the drawing and the PDF ladies. Very helpful and thoughtful.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you very much afoster and donna for the written instructions and PDF. I could never remember which yarn went where and had to go back to the video. Now I'll have it close by and handy.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much afoster! i printed out the handy sheet you drew up to keep with my knitting tips and I think I will laminate it for good measure!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been using the magic knot, but can't bring myself to cut the ends close to the knot. I'm so afraid it will come undone. So, I'm still weaving in the ends. Someone please help me trust the magic knot!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the picture


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

dalex1945 said:


> I have been using the magic knot, but can't bring myself to cut the ends close to the knot. I'm so afraid it will come undone. So, I'm still weaving in the ends. Someone please help me trust the magic knot!


I have used the knot and you need to pull on it firmly to make sure that you did it okay but when I used cotton, it broke. The knot stayed put but the yarn broke.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. I will keep this in my knitting bag until I have done it enough times to have committed it to memory. I am making a prayer shawl and the yarn I'm using does not have great yardage per skein. I figure I will have to use nine skeins--that's a lot of ends to weave in. This will help.


----------



## knittingstash (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the diagram. I just learned this method and was sick of always going to my computer to watch how it is done! Now it will go in my knitting bag.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Great graphic. Thanks


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for drawing this out! In fact, about 2 minutes ago I was watching the Youtube video on this and it stopped in the middle of it and I couldn't get it to continue!!!!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess I will never be able to learn that. I can't understand it even from the drawing.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

knittingstash said:


> Thanks for the diagram. I just learned this method and was sick of always going to my computer to watch how it is done! Now it will go in my knitting bag.


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love your diagram very helpful. I have used this join many times since I learned how. Works great for those of us who dislike tucking ends in.


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks so very much! This will be so handy.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! I have it bookmarked!


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

I just did a right mouse click on the diagram, it comes up with several options (save, etc). Then I clicked on the "Print Picture" option. Printed it out in a few seconds--super easy!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Dowager......the picture of the Magic Knot will look awkward until you see the video a few times...and then practice it for yourself.......but, trust me, it IS really easy....and it does work....I use it all the time......to see the video go to www.janerichmonddesigns.blogspot.com/p/tutorials.html.........it's the 3rd or 4th video down......them just watch it as much as you want....this is as close to magic as anything I've ever seen.....it will change your knitting experience forever.......good luck!!!!
julie


----------



## Maris (May 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-nq_7EXTWHE#!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks so very much, I appreciate things that I can understand and I have that saved, now if someone can help me with the cast on question I just posted...LOL!! I just didn't get the video


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

julietremain said:


> Dowager......the picture of the Magic Knot will look awkward until you see the video a few times...and then practice it for yourself.......but, trust me, it IS really easy....and it does work....I use it all the time......to see the video go to www.janerichmonddesigns.blogspot.com/p/tutorials.html.........it's the 3rd or 4th video down......them just watch it as much as you want....this is as close to magic as anything I've ever seen.....it will change your knitting experience forever.......good luck!!!!
> julie


Julie. can't do videos right now as I have no speakers for my computer.


----------



## lovetoknitandcrochet (Aug 4, 2011)

Like the diagram. That a lot of work to put together! Good for you.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Afoster, quick! Apply for a copyright, your diagram is worth a thousand YouTubes,,Nancy L.

dalex, stop worrying, What will keep it from raveling is the several inches of double thread, each strand coming from a different direction...not the knot alone.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm working on a diagram for the long tail cast on now. I have it done but it might need a few little fixes. Going to get a friend to read through it and see what she says.



krestiekrew said:


> Thanks so very much, I appreciate things that I can understand and I have that saved, now if someone can help me with the cast on question I just posted...LOL!! I just didn't get the video


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this. I can never remember how to do it. I have printed it out so that I can practice until I get it straight in my head, so that I will automatically be able to do it whenever I need it. Jenny xx


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Knitting Cruiser said:


> I just did a right mouse click on the diagram, it comes up with several options (save, etc). Then I clicked on the "Print Picture" option. Printed it out in a few seconds--super easy!


If I were you, I would save it as well as print in case you lose it.

Bev


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Thanks so very much, I appreciate things that I can understand and I have that saved, now if someone can help me with the cast on question I just posted...LOL!! I just didn't get the video


What was your cast-on question?

Bev


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been using it for years and never had a problem; however, you should pull firmly (don't jerk it as that tends to break delicate yarns) before you knit it in to make certain you did it right. I cut the ends as close as I can and the knot just doesn't show. If done correctly, you can trust it on any yarn except really bulky. With those you have to use a Russian join, I think, but I don't use much bulky, so I'm not sure.



dalex1945 said:


> I have been using the magic knot, but can't bring myself to cut the ends close to the knot. I'm so afraid it will come undone. So, I'm still weaving in the ends. Someone please help me trust the magic knot!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you, Afoster! I missed this the first time around. Glad I found it today because I had trouble getting the video, too. Your drawing is beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> I have been using the magic knot, but can't bring myself to cut the ends close to the knot. I'm so afraid it will come undone. So, I'm still weaving in the ends. Someone please help me trust the magic knot!


You have to pull both lengths extremely tight -if it doesn't slipit means you have it done properly. I pull each side as I finish it then when the knot is done I pull both. If one or the other doesn't pull tight- you have done it incorrectly.

That diagram is the one we have in the information topic I mentioned above. It is a handy knot to know.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

good instructions, thanks


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

afoster said:


> I had trouble trying to watch the video so I devised my own way with a picture. Hope this helps someone else.


Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this, I will keep it in my knitting bag all the time. Now I won't have to go back and forth to the video!
Dot


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here- I wasn't sure who posted the diagram for the magic knot- I am glad I found you. I hope you don't mind that I posted your diagram in the information topic of the Knitting and Crochet workshops that we opened in September. 

I use it all the time and it is very very handy. I just wanted to thank you for the information. If you share the information about the cast on we would love to put it in our information file too. thanks so much. S


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here- I wasn't sure who posted the diagram for the magic knot- I am glad I found you. I hope you don't mind that I posted your diagram in the information topic of the Knitting and Crochet workshops that we opened in September.
> 
> I use it all the time and it is very very handy. I just wanted to thank you for the information. If you share the information about the cast on we would love to put it in our information file too. thanks so much. S


I posted the Long Tail Cast On under User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials . Take a look and if it needs changes or something, let me know and I'll fix it. I really like writing up how-to do something. I do it at work a lot for the computer programs we use.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thankyou so much- I just pm'd you back. Shirley


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for the diagram. I really appreciate it as I always have messy joins. I am printing it to keep with my needles.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

i like the magic knot...it is an amazing little thing that helps in a big way hiding attached yarns in middle of projects.


----------

